# Plexus Slim



## ohaj0406 (Jan 12, 2014)

Just wandering if any of you have tried Plexus Slim with Crohn's?  I am reading in some reviews that people with Crohn's have had wonderful results drinking their product.


----------



## SarahBear (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, ohaj0406. 

I haven't tried it myself, but I'm wondering are you considering using it as a nutritional drink or for weight loss?


----------



## rxgirl (Jan 24, 2014)

I am currently using Plexus Slim and their Pro-bio 5 for Crohn's and Mastocytic enterocolitis. I do not need to and have not lost any weight. I will say I feel much better overall since adding this. Much more normal stools and less GI pain.


----------



## utmelody (Jan 29, 2014)

I have been on Plexus Slim & the Accelerator for about a week (with my doctor's blessing). He did not approve the ProBiotic however because he said live bacteria was not good for me while on Imuran. Has anyone else heard that? So far, no weight change, but my energy level has improved.


----------



## ohaj0406 (Feb 24, 2014)

not really interested in weight loss.  Using it as a nutritional supplement and energy.


----------



## Stacy Dalton (May 19, 2014)

I'm just following this post. I have a friend with Crohn's that I'm trying to research results for her about Plexus Slim / Probiotics ... hope to hear some positive results!


----------



## ohaj0406 (May 20, 2014)

I have been on Slim for about 3 weeks. I am also taking pro bio 5. My labs last week were the best they have ever been. I am feeling so much better and I am sleeping more soundly and having zero stomach pain. So very pleased.


----------



## wildbill_52280 (May 20, 2014)

This company generally has their sellers spreading information around like this to increase sales in a cure all fashion. But probiotics really may improve some symptoms of gi diseases, dont expect miracles. 

I have seen the probio5 supplements and there are likely better quality products out there. for instance this probiotics by plexus slim contains grape seed extract, I'm not sure how those ingredients would even react with the bacteria, sometimes mixing grape seed extract could kill the bacteria, and they don't label the amounts of bacteria in each dose which is sort of a standard in the probiotic industry, therefore i don't trust their products and would sooner try something else. But go ahead and try it anyways maybe the bacteria actually are alive and active, just seems like an unprofessional company that hasn't done much research nor knows much of science.


----------

